# How to select the best food for your dog?



## Kakeh Patel (Jan 19, 2016)

There are many issues related to dog's health when it comes to food. As a responsible and caring pet owner, we always try to provide our pet with the best of the resources for the healthiest life style, but still the only thing that is foreign and different here is the behavior of dogs related to food.
Many pet owners also carry the misconception of feeding their pets normal human food with the thought that it might be the same for them as it is for humans, while the experienced pet owners might be having an idea of the right food for their pet, what to choose and what not?
Any healthy suggestion is happily accepted.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a feed whatever works in as great a variety possible. My pups eat kibble (from "bad" to "good" and everything in between), canned, raw and cooked. I do this because I feel it helps prevent digestive troubles and helps keep a pup healthy.


----------



## Kakeh Patel (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot. I too support this ideology of feeding your dog diet in rotation. Feeding them everything. And yeah, you are right, that does help maintain healthy appetite for dog. I also suggest this to many of my pet owner friends. Thank you again


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I feed strictly a prey model raw diet. Raw meat/bones/organs. Nothing else added except fish oil.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Kakeh Patel said:


> Thanks a lot. I too support this ideology of feeding your dog diet in rotation. Feeding them everything. And yeah, you are right, that does help maintain healthy appetite for dog. I also suggest this to many of my pet owner friends. Thank you again


Oh, I don't feed a rotation diet. I feed whatever I have available whenever I feel like. There's no transitioning or making sure the food is comparable. I'll feed raw beef one day, kibble the next, and something else the day after or I might feed the same food a few days in a row.


----------

